# Paris for 5 hours. What can we see?



## flowers1227 (Jul 12, 2009)

We have a 5 hr layover in Paris from 8:30am to 1:30PM.  We have never been there and was wondering what we can see in that time frame and how we should do it.
Thanks
Betty


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 12, 2009)

-Take the train from the airport into the city, get off at the Deville stop. 
- Walk across  the Seine and see Notre Dame.
- Walk along the seine and get on one of the boats and do a boat tour. Get off then back on at the Eiffel Tower 
- get back to the airport at least 2 hours before your flight.


----------



## Jimster (Jul 12, 2009)

*Paris*

How badly do you want to continue your flight???   I think you are being way to optimistic about having time in Paris.  You dont mention which airport you are at (there are several), but in any case you will not be close to Paris if you are at the airport.  By the time you do security and be there in time to board, you will not have any time or you will risk missing your flight.  So, if you want to continue on your flight, I'd just stay in the airport.  If you really want to have a few minutes in Paris, then I would suggest that you do a stopover and take the same plane the next day.  This is simple with FF tickets because there should be no charge to change them.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 12, 2009)

If you have a boarding pass in hand, you can cut it a little closer at the airport.  Make sure you know the schedules of the RER trains back.  I have had 5-6 hour layovers in Paris, and always take the RER into the city.  I usually stick around the Notre Dame area.  I would not even think of trying to go up the Eifel Tower, but you can at least see it from a distance.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 12, 2009)

You have more like 2 hours, after Airport security, trains, etc.

I'd find a cafe and have a long, leisurely lunch. If you absolutely MUST see something, go with something that's quick to get to and back -- Notre Dame, or the Parc du Champ de Mars (Eiffel Tower Park.) Don't go in to the cathedral or up the tower. Just take in the experience. And try to find a nibble somewhere -- any Patisserie or Brasserie will work. 

Know the RER routes -- there and back. And have the times printed out.


----------



## flowers1227 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for all your suggestions.  The airport is Charles De Gualle.  I guess we just want to say we have been there.  THe lunch thing sounds good.  Any suggestions for somewhere not too expensive.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 12, 2009)

flowers1227 said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions.  The airport is Charles De Gualle.  I guess we just want to say we have been there.  THe lunch thing sounds good.  Any suggestions for somewhere not too expensive.



If you go to Notre Dame, there is a pedestrianized street near there with lots of restaurants and takeaways.  I would walk around a bit and just do a takeaway for lunch.  From Notre Dame, you can also walk a few blocks down the Seine to get a fairly good view of the Eifel Tower.


----------



## Jimster (Jul 12, 2009)

*Paris*

Make sure  you look up the schedules BEFORE you go to Paris.  Use the net and know where you want to go.  Despite what Carolinian said, you are not Carolinian.  You have never been there before and that makes a difference and I am sure he has so it is easier for him to make the trip.  Charles De Galle is not close to Paris.  There was an earlier thread that gives some suggestions near the airport.   You can search here and access that thread.  Of course, all of this should be subject to cancelation.  If your plane is late or you have problems finding the train or you haven't checked in on line and a host of other variables, then  you will not have time to go.  I seriously doubt  you will actually be off the plane on your scheduled time and it is important you are back no later than an hour and a half before your flight time.  BTW you will have Euros in your pocket when you get there won't you?  You don't have time to change money.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 12, 2009)

I agree with Jimster. CDG is a PITA, and everything there takes longer than it should! Unless I miss my guess, the OP will just about have time to take the train into Paris, maybe glimpse the Eiffel Tower, change trains to go back out to CDG and find the proper gate to a bus to go to their terminal, clear security again and again and get a drink before their onward flight. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## flowers1227 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  I will be sure and have everything lined up before I go.  I always have a fear of being late or getting left so if it looks close, I will not leave the airport.  I would be a nervous wreck!!!  My son is the one that wants to go into the city so if he and his girlfriend decide to and we don't I just hope they make it to Malaga.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 13, 2009)

*Clark & Beverly*

You will be like the Griswalds in European Vacation...just enough time to pop up from the RER @ st. Michel/Notre Dame & snap a foto or two.

Scoop's time estimate may be generous and that assumes that you land on time, your gate isn't too far from the RER at CDG, you can purchase tix quickly and board almost immediately.  Plus there is lots of walking involved for this piece alone.  So say you arrive in the city by 10am.

There won't be time for a sit-down lunch, but picking up a crepe, or sandwich and eating along the Seine & soaking in the scene could work.

For your flight departure at 1:30, you'll need to head back to the RER by 11am.  I don't know what terminal you depart from, but I can tell you that in Terminal 2A, once you pass security, the food option is one high-priced cafeteria. So, while your son & gf are madly dashing into Paris, you might spend the time at CDG in a nice restaurant outside security with plenty of time to go back thru the line.


----------



## Ireland'sCall (Jul 13, 2009)

Have to agree ..I do Paris very 10 days or so . Arrival time and customs /passport clearance can take up to 45 minutes depending on the airline  and then you have to seek out the RER for onward travel into the city .
A great pity....one of the great cities in Europe  

G


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 13, 2009)

May, I suggest a river boat tour or a walking tour of downtown Paris.  Both are great.  The City of Paris is larger than New York City.


----------



## hibbeln (Jul 15, 2009)

Agreeing with Jimster also.  CDG is one godawful airport.  Remember that for international flights, the gate is CLOSED 30 minutes before your flight.  So if you have a 1:30 flight, the gate closes at 1:00 and you all just sit on the plane until 1:30 when you push back.  
Security in CDG is one funky thing after another.  Just to make a connection(when you would think you wouldn't have to go through security AT ALL) we have had to go through 5 security checkpoints.  All with long lines.  All that seem to want to slow you down and miss your flight.   And the airport is HUGE.  I can't even tell you how many times we have run at a flat out run through that airport (with little kids, grandma....) trying to make a flight.  Last time we were in France we arrived for check-in 3.5 hours early (with no one in line in front of us at check-in) and it still took so long we NEARLY MISSED THE FLIGHT!  For real.  My kids are now 14 and 11 and they say every time we're going to Europe "But we're not flying through Charles De Gaulle are we?!  We don't want to go through that airport anymore!"
I could go on and on. 
If you're seriously thinking about doing this, I would post your question at www.tripadvisor.com  .
Also, check and see what flight you could check if you DO miss your connection.  It would be terrible to miss the first day of vacation.


----------



## flowers1227 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone....I think we need to just stay put!!!!


----------



## MaryH (Jul 20, 2009)

I used to live in Paris many moons ago and still go back once in a while but 5 hours leaves you only about 2 hours after you subtract the travel time and 2 hour before to do about 1 significant thing or a couple of small things.  

The RER is probably the best choice and I probably would do Notre Dame and maybe a cafe around there for a drink or quick bite since it is on the direct line to RER B.  From there you should be able to see the Seine and maybe Eiffel Tower at a distance.  You need to have a good sense of direction if you change lines since I have taken the wrong direction a few times when I first lived there.

CDG can be unpredictable.  I have had issues on my second to last trip where arriving in plenty of time for my flight but a bomb scare made me almost miss my flight.


----------

